# 11/7 Put one down - Beaver pond Buck



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

My initial plan was to head to an area and climb a tree with my portable stand. However, I had the wind in my favor and silent stalking conditions with the damp ground yesterday afternoon walking in. Saw his antlers rubbing saplings in a thicket about 100yds in front of me. Quietly took off my portable climber and inched over to get a closer look. It looked like he bed down in a thicket slightly below me. He was out of sight when I got within 60 yds. Waited on the ground thinking he was hidden and would get up. I still had the wind in my favor. After roughly 1/2 hr of watching I got impatient stood up when the wind noise picked up. No buck where I last saw him. Crept back to my left on top of the ridge about 75 yds and looked over a small shelf/ledge drop off. Saw him bedded down below me about 60 yds. Could only see antlers and knew he was substantial. Wind and snow blowing hard but in my favor. Now I’m watching and waiting. He had a hot doe with him that I didn’t initially see bedded down because of the thick brush. She surprised me when she stood up and headed for the only shot opening I had. Once she started walking to the left he stood up and followed her. The problem was he started walking fast after her and I knew it was on. I had one shot opening and let him have. Hit him behind the left shoulder and watched him go up the ridge with my arrow still in him. He never busted up the ridge or acted hurt because he was after the doe. I waited 45 minutes to an hour before I went to where I shot to look for blood. Got my brother when he was done hunting and we tracked the blood trail. The problem was the buck circled back down the ridge out of sight after I last saw him. He went down a 75ft steep clay drop off where we found the last blood. What we found was he took his last swim in a beaver pond. This is how I found him (see photo) with the arrow still in. The drop off was so steep there was no way to haul him back up, even with 2 hunters dragging. I had to get in the water and get him to the other side of the beaver pond. Let’s just say I wasn’t planning on swimming yesterday but sometimes you have to overcome obstacles in life. Special thanks to my brother who is the best hunting partner I could ever ask for. He’s a damn good hunter and strong like bull. Couldn’t have gotten the deer out of the woods without him. Brother saw a nice buck as well but didn’t get within bow range. Only a matter of time till he fills his tag. Good luck everyone this deer season.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome story


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Great story and excellent write up, worthy of inclusion in a national magazine. Your prose is fantastic!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

berkshirepresident said:


> Great story and excellent write up, worthy of inclusion in a national magazine. Your prose is fantastic!


Thank you kindly b-president.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck. That's a hunt you'll never forget.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just love a good success story. thanks for sharing the details with us. congrats on a great one.
sherman


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Love the story with this harvest. And a great buck with a lot of character. Congratulations..


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice buck and a great story to go along with it. You'll remember these events for the rest of your life.


----------

